# 240sx ON FIRE and a couple problems



## Gunnin' 240sx (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup 240sx was on fire. Seemed to be by the coil there was some wiring touching ground. I just got the swap done to (KA24E to a KA24DE) but good thing I was there to see it start smokin by the time i got my extinguisher it just had started a lil' fire. I wrapped it up with electrical tape and turned it back on after like 30 min and it was fine. Now while i was driving it i heard in my suspension or axels a hard clickin nose sounded like the bushings were mest up or my suspension was messed up and I got KYB struts with springtech springs. Anyone might know what's wrong?

P.S. I want more power I'm taken off the fan and puttin an electric one on and taken out the oxygen tank it needs a tune-up but anything else under $100 I can do to get extra HP?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

The noise from may not be the shocks, it may be the bushings on the chasiss and I think the lower control arm, I forget what it's called but that's a place to start. They go bad on the 240 a lot.

As far as free HP or cheap, tighten your throttle cable, not HP but will give you better response, bigger plug wires, drop in K&N, that's all I can think of with out coffee.


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

i know somethnig that will give u extra hp but it has its drawbacks 
-remove ur a/c
-remove power steering
-tweak ur timing


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont have PS and AC on mine......and its a BITCH its power or comfort


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll take the 3 hp loss for Power Steering. I just need to get it first hahaha. A/C you can do without... Well as long as you don't have leather seats!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont even use my ac.....i like the windows down...thats how you can do without it lol


----------



## defiant (Jun 21, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i dont even use my ac.....i like the windows down...thats how you can do without it lol



yea windows down all the way baby! it just feels better


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I dont know how Opium does it but without AC here in AZ it stinks... When you got the windows down it feels like the heater is on, Full blast! Stupid hot air!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> I dont know how Opium does it but without AC here in AZ it stinks... When you got the windows down it feels like the heater is on, Full blast! Stupid hot air!!!


no a/c in az?? you must be crazy!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i didnt even think about that....it is such a dry heat there. man it sucked drivin through the desrt in the summertime....we were on motorcycles so of course, gettin plenty of wind and we were sweating our asses off doin like 80...opium, you are hardcore lol


----------

